# What would you do?



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you had se-r wheels or had it to do all over again, what would you have done to your wheels?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i just love super gloss black on the SE-R wheels
but you probably already knew that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:thumbup: i think thats what i going to end up doing. the polishing will be a pain and then i would need to match the centre caps. but im going to go for the silver lip. so im going to use high temp black, and high temp clear. i like the black on my silver car.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*I would do*

I would go with the theme of what I plan to do to the car..
Since I am picking to have an uber red and black theme I would have them as black as it can go.. but if i have black paint i would have them as red as i would go..

( want Nismo 17x7.5 Bronze rims? 17.6 pounds each.. 225/45-17 stock height or 215/45-17 lowered.. they say Nismo on them!!)
I have the part number.. 
40305-RN75020


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont like 17in wheels, my wheels are 15lbs each. :thumbup:
bronze would look bad on my car (platnum silver), belive me i have thought of it.
i got my wheels for $250...all 4!
a $250 nismo part would be the centre cap for the wheel.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Hell Yeah!*

Hell yeah! I was wondering when a company or someone would release a ground kit for the B13 1.6 liter. All I have ever seen is for the SR20 or QR25, Im reading everything right now cause Im really interested in a ground kit.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Hell yeah! I was wondering when a company or someone would release a ground kit for the B13 1.6 liter. All I have ever seen is for the SR20 or QR25, Im reading everything right now cause Im really interested in a ground kit.


???????? lol wtf?

accually its not a company, its a member of ours. but i would trust him over any company with my car. just click my sig and read up :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

lokl, that was so random......but im sure nismo wheels would be hella expensive that its not really worth it.....


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

You already know my style and opinion! :thumbup:


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

If I was putting the wheels on my white 200sx, I would strip them and paint them powdercoat them silver with a polished lip. On any other car I would paint them gunmetal w/a polished lip.....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> if you had se-r wheels or had it to do all over again, what would you have done to your wheels?


 personally i dont like SER rims, get aftermarket ones,17s, they look so much better.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> personally i dont like SER rims, get aftermarket ones,17s, they look so much better.


i love my wheels, and i dont want to spend $$$ on new wheels, i got mine from wickedsr20 for $250 with tires that lasted me a season :thumbup:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i love my wheels, and i dont want to spend $$$ on new wheels, i got mine from wickedsr20 for $250 with tires that lasted me a season :thumbup:


I think your wheels look good as is, but I think the chrome lip with glossy black would look even sweeeeeeeeeeeter!! I have stock SE-R rims that are flaking and am thinking about having them painted or powdercoated. It would take me way to long to do it one by one though.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

matcapir said:


> I think your wheels look good as is, but I think the chrome lip with glossy black would look even sweeeeeeeeeeeter!! I have stock SE-R rims that are flaking and am thinking about having them painted or powdercoated. It would take me way to long to do it one by one though.


doesnt take as long as you might think

i did 2 at a time over a week period

had the car jacked up on stands for a total of 2 days over the week, but i would say thats about average


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> doesnt take as long as you might think
> 
> i did 2 at a time over a week period
> 
> had the car jacked up on stands for a total of 2 days over the week, but i would say thats about average


How many coats paint/clear did you use and how long did they take to dry for each coat?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

radio will agree with me here, USE KRYLON, it takes 5 minutes to dry to the touch! i used 2 cans of paint at $3 each. i 100% taped off my tires and all. but this time the tires will be off and the paint will be 100% striped but glassbeading/paint striper combo (glass beading to get the paint off and striper to clean them up) outside and in.ill be taking pics throughout the entire process and im starting tomarrow. im gona see how much i can polish up the lip, if i dont like it i will just scuff it up and paint the entire thing. or ill go with a brushed alum lip but i can do that after i paint them. if you want a good shine paint the wheel with the color of choice and them wet sand it with 600 or 800 grit, then clear coat it and sand with 800 first then 2000 last..........you will be blinded by the shine.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*not fond of the polished lip*



1.6pete said:


> radio will agree with me here, USE KRYLON, it takes 5 minutes to dry to the touch! i used 2 cans of paint at $3 each. i 100% taped off my tires and all. but this time the tires will be off and the paint will be 100% striped but glassbeading/paint striper combo (glass beading to get the paint off and striper to clean them up) outside and in.ill be taking pics throughout the entire process and im starting tomarrow. im gona see how much i can polish up the lip, if i dont like it i will just scuff it up and paint the entire thing. or ill go with a brushed alum lip but i can do that after i paint them. if you want a good shine paint the wheel with the color of choice and them wet sand it with 600 or 800 grit, then clear coat it and sand with 800 first then 2000 last..........you will be blinded by the shine.


but go for it man. Id like to see some pics of the development of your wheels.
sooon enough my car will run HAHAHA
and i will be a picture posting whore.
so run with it mang.......


:showpics:


----------

